# Autocruise recall



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Had a letter today from Autocruise. Apparently a problem can arise with swivel seat bolts where the swivel handle is orange. If you haven't had a recall letter contact your dealer.

Peter


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peterandirene said:


> Had a letter today from Autocruise. Apparently a problem can arise with swivel seat bolts where the swivel handle is orange. If you haven't had a recall letter contact your dealer.
> 
> Peter


We dont have Autocruise but Timberland & both ourselves & another Timberland owner has had problems with seats swivelling round when they shouldnt. Fixed now by Timberland in both cases. The vehicles are September tp November 2004.
Maybe a bad batch of components out there.

Motorhomer


----------

